# Galveston look-see?



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello from a new member. 

I am just starting my exploration into the world of microskiffs. Given that there are no dealers in the Houston area I am reaching out to see if anyone would be willing to let me have a look at your boat to see what they're all about. Disappointed I just missed the recent meet-up. I am looking for a lightweight rig that I can pull behind a passenger car. I sold my truck after selling my CC last year. 

I will be in Pirates from July 1 -8 so if anybody is launching in the Galveston complex perhaps I could drop by the ramp and have a look see. 

Thanks in advance and tight lines.

tx8er


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

i always like talking about skiffs and fishing! ill be launching in east bay this weekend. Its possible i may try West Bay but highly doubtful with holiday traffic. Ive got an EastCape Caimen with no liner. you can view pics by visiting my profile


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in the area, fish Sun, Mon, and Thurs. I have an EC Glide.


----------

